# !930s Clorox bottles...



## MIdigger (Jul 28, 2015)

Ok Ive read up on these things, just wonder before I start lugging them out is there a good market for them? They are all cork types of various sizes I chucked aside while pulling milks and cobalts. There are no screw tops, and just wondered what is reasonable coin to expect say at flea market selling them off?.


----------



## LC (Jul 28, 2015)

Many years ago I sold one around seven inches tall for eight bucks , and that was a long time ago . The market now has many of them out there in circulation I would expect , don't know what one would bring today , I am guessing not much . Always thought the corkers were neat though , I still have one or two laying around . They had what looked to me to be hard rubber corks in them with Clorox embossed on the top of the stopper . I came onto mine a while back and found that the stoppers were gone from all of them for some reason , guess they fell out while being shuffled around over the years .


----------



## 2find4me (Jul 28, 2015)

The usual amber Clorox regardless of the top most of the time has minimum value. You see them all over the place and there isn't much of a demand. I would look for unusual ones, ranging from color to shape and sometimes size. I sold a green cork top one for $20 on ebay a while back. I have seen a few small ones sell before and a rectangular shaped one. But the normal ones I would just leave behind unless you want them for a project or something.


----------



## andy volkerts (Jul 29, 2015)

Or you could bust em up like we used to do with the ubiquitous California fig syrups we dug by the hundreds [][]


----------



## LC (Jul 29, 2015)

Over the years I have seen the Ladies display them in their laundry rooms and I have to admit , I think they look pretty neat as a decorator piece in such a place . A nice little piece of history saved that many people are not even aware of such a thing existed . Years ago I sold the gallon size jugs if they had the lids for five bucks . But as I stated earlier , there have been so many of them brought home by bottle diggers over the years that they can't be worth very much . And yes , we can't forget the good old California fig syrups , I know I had dug many of them as well lol . Must have been some good stuff like the Fletchers Castoria .


----------



## Plumbata (Jul 29, 2015)

I've never really bothered with them but if you have a decent market for 1 to 5 dollar common bottles in your area I bet they would sell for a buck or two. I've had much better success selling the commons at general flea markets versus bottle shows, to people who like old stuff but aren't bottle specialists. Haven't come across any in a while though as I haven't dug in the '30s spots in a few years.


----------



## MIdigger (Jul 29, 2015)

Thanks all, I was mostly after the milks and cobalt's (scrap metal as well, and odds and ends) Just wondered about them because they were all the cork types. I figured to try some at the local flea mkt and see how they go.


----------



## RED Matthews (Jul 29, 2015)

Well we have two of them setting in the kitchen window for decoration. They get comments.  RED M.


----------



## junkyard jack (Aug 5, 2015)

When I was a young kid just starting to dig for old bottles in the early '70s, the amber Clorox was one of the very first cork-type bottles that I had ever dug up. I found 5 or 6 that day and they all had the rubber stoppers marked "Clorox" still intact. That night I was cleaning one of them and the bottle broke, taking a pretty good chunk of flesh from the side of my middle finger. Those bottles are long since gone, but the scar remains.[] Even though they are not very collectible, I still like them.


----------



## LC (Aug 5, 2015)

Great attitude lol . I still have a few of them in milks crates out in the back building , would not mind having one of those what I think was hard rubber corks to put back in one , I would make it a point to hang onto one if I could . I hade three of the blasted things and they all disappeared for some odd reason , a couple of them looked like new .


----------



## MIdigger (Aug 6, 2015)

I got rid of a few at the flea market. I did a bit of digging Tuesday just to grab some more cobalts milks and odds n ends. I can relate to the "injury" above while I was digging I got stuck pretty good in the middle right finger by the remnants of barbed wire. Cleaned it up bandaged and kept digging. Made some cash, got some ww2 books to read, was a pretty good day in the end....Thanks all for the information regarding these bottles also.


----------



## jk666 (Oct 3, 2016)

https://www.thecloroxcompany.com/who-we-are/our-heritage/bottle-guide/


----------



## TimT (Nov 23, 2017)

Yeah bust em up great idea future generations will thank you in the future!
and broken glass is so helpful


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2017)

I do not remember if I had mentioned it before , but there is an old dump about six miles from me that was a one time a town . It covered a lot of ground . One odd thing about it though that there was a bank almost right at the roads edge . It covered guessing around fifteen feet from top to bottom to twenty five feet log . All was there was Clorox bottles of all sizes and a lot of rusted to crumbled tin cans . They are laying right on top the ground in plain site and I would bet they are still there for the taking . Then too I doubt a person could get permission to go in there again and get some . Started back selling on eBay after a ten year break . I have done a few searches on eBay now and then and am surprised as for what some of those screw top Clorox bottle will bring now and then . I had probably fifteen or twenty of them I drug home years ago , threw then in boxes and put them in my back building . Had an auction about ten years ago , sat the out there by the boxes and I think they brought next to nothing . I mentioned on here a good while back that I had written to Clorox Co. and asked them if they had any material showing and dating the various styles and shape . The sent me a pretty good size fold our page with the bottles illustrated in order as to size shapes and the dated they were distributed . I said I would try and display it in sections if and when I found it . And yes Folks I am still looking for it !  Hope all is well with clan members , feel good to get in here and make a comment for a change .


----------

